# beardie



## dixxie31 (Aug 26, 2008)

hi can some1 plz help me my husband made his own viv bought lighting but not sure if we have the right 1 we have a baby beardie so is a 10.0 uvb the right light or do we need a d3+ :2thumb:


----------



## airborne-baz (Aug 27, 2008)

i use a 10.0 and a 5.0 AND MINE ARE 1 AND A HALF NOW AND IVE NEVER HAD ANY PROBLEMS ARE U USING A CERAMIC HEAT BULB ?


----------



## paulmcd (Jun 2, 2008)

it depends on the size of the cage if a small cage onli a small light if a big cage bigger light


----------



## Vic27 (Aug 13, 2009)

They need plenty of room so im hoping its a big viv? your uvb light is fine but they also need a ceramic heater and a basking light for 12 hours a day u should be able to tell by they temperment if u have the correct set up.


----------

